# Drop please



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi! I have a 98 Se(R) 4 door, I lowered the car a year ago.
The springs that i have are Sportsline(Eibach) 2.25 drop. My back drop looks nice, but my front looks Hi. 
My problem is that the front looks a lot Higher than the back.
I would like the front to look the same or slammed than the back.
Does anybody have had the same problem.
I appreciate any help. Thanx


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*well..*

babe huh?... well, there are some springs out there that lower the front more than the back. im personally gonna lower my car with coil-overs so that the drop will be even... the problem with having an even drop is the fact that b14's have the front fender cut higher than the rear ones. i hope i can help -Dag


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

all lowering springs for some reason drop the back more than the front. I've heard that B13 AGX front struts will make the front as low as the back.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i have coilovers


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

our cars are designed that way cuz the fender well of the front is deeper than the rear. even with stock it is noticeable if u really look at it. it not the springs and sportlines are 1.9 inch drop not 2.25


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

H&R springs do a really good job of dropping it evenly...best thing would be GC coilovers..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

*bump stops*

you might have to trim the bump stop in the front, on my goldline springs its recommended that you trim the stops like 1/2 inch.... and the front fender well is a lot bigger than the rear, its just the way our car is designed


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i heard that coil-overs are a lot harder to adjust so that each and every corner is even with the rest and the ride isn't great, true or false?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

omega said:


> *i heard that coil-overs are a lot harder to adjust so that each and every corner is even with the rest and the ride isn't great, true or false? *


The best thing to do is adjust them to where you think you want them before you put them on the car. To ensure that they're the same drop, just count the threads up from the bottom of the coilover sleeve.

The ride is definitely harsh. I mean c'mon, we're talking about 300 lb/in (front) 200 lb/in (rear) springs here. But, it's not to the point where I don't enjoy driving my car. I just like a stiff ride, some people don't like riding in my car, but hell, I got the GC's for fun on the track, not their luxurious ride.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, If you get some AGX shocks, you can usually adjust them to hake the rid a bit better.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I've come to the conclusion that the best setup for NON RACE NON AUTOX cars are H&R springs with AGX shocks. 

Any other opinions?

My conclusion is due to this :
1) It's not that expensive, and 
2) It doesn't make the ride any worse than stock.


----------

